# Where to download bmw ista/d rheingold?!



## BlackPearl7 (May 26, 2015)

Can someone tell me where i can download BMW ISTA/D Rheingold for free TORRENT or DIRECT both ways doesnt matter i just have to have it pls help me


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

BlackPearl7 said:


> Can someone tell me where i can download BMW ISTA/D Rheingold for free TORRENT or DIRECT both ways doesnt matter i just have to have it pls help me


PM sent


----------



## amjadamjad (Sep 8, 2015)

Could anybody send me the download link for rheingold please!!


----------



## masamasa (Sep 7, 2015)

Could anybody send me the download link for rheingold please!! 
thanks!


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

amjadamjad said:


> Could anybody send me the download link for rheingold please!!


PM sent


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

masamasa said:


> Could anybody send me the download link for rheingold please!!
> thanks!


PM sent


----------



## vetaldj (Feb 5, 2011)

Simpaty, 

Can you please PM me a links as well?

Thanks!


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

vetaldj said:


> Simpaty,
> 
> Can you please PM me a links as well?
> 
> Thanks!


PM Sent


----------



## Second325 (Oct 13, 2009)

Could you please send me the link as well?


----------



## CDubl (Aug 10, 2013)

I would like to have the link as well. Thanks in Advance


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

Second325 said:


> Could you please send me the link as well?





CDubl said:


> I would like to have the link as well. Thanks in Advance


PM's sent


----------



## psplap (Feb 7, 2013)

BlackPearl7 said:


> Can someone tell me where i can download BMW ISTA/D Rheingold for free TORRENT or DIRECT both ways doesnt matter i just have to have it pls help me


Can you send me the link also


----------



## CDubl (Aug 10, 2013)

Simpaty said:


> PM's sent


Thanks! Unfortunately, the database is stuck at 99% download (past two hours).


----------



## hartac54 (Apr 6, 2011)

Can someone please provide a link to the ISTA/D Rheingold software? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

Double thread, I will no longer reply to this one.
Use http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=827223

Thanks


----------



## CDubl (Aug 10, 2013)

CDubl said:


> Thanks! Unfortunately, the database is stuck at 99% download (past two hours).


Download finally completed. Thanks


----------



## iM4 (Sep 28, 2015)

Gentlemen, I am picking my M4 today. I would love the links as well. One of please share if you can.


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

Double thread, I will no longer reply to this one.
Use http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/sho...d.php?t=827223

Thanks


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

Double thread, I will no longer reply to this one.
Use http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/sho...d.php?t=827223

Thanks


----------



## tomtom1701 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi 
I need the latest version from ISPI next with ista/p and ista/d
Can someone help me please

Thanks


----------



## tester00 (Dec 4, 2006)

tomtom1701 said:


> Hi
> I need the latest version from ISPI next with ista/p and ista/d
> Can someone help me please
> 
> Thanks


I need this all too. Please pm me. Many thanks


----------



## BMW_Nikola (Oct 4, 2015)

*inpa, ncs expert, rheingold*

hi every one, i'm new here... i am traying to find the full and last version of rheingold and every thing else (inpa, nsc expert).... if someon could help me out?? :dunno: :thumbup:


----------



## thscharmingman (Nov 24, 2015)

could someone send me the latest Rheingold that's complete? I have a copy of it but it seems to be missing certain key diagrams and info


----------



## lalamper (Sep 5, 2014)

Register on this site and look for standalone version.
cartechnology.co.uk


----------



## rotters (Jan 31, 2016)

hi could i have a copy please


----------



## godzulu (May 26, 2011)

Can you please PM me a links as well?

Thanks!


----------



## iceburn (Mar 21, 2016)

It would be great if somebody could send me this link too,
thanks a lot

Alex


----------



## cfasting (Jul 27, 2015)

Can I get the link PM'd as well? Thank you!


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

Please make your requests in this thread http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=827223

I don't mind doing it in two places, but tracking becomes hard.

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Reclaimer said:


> Please make your requests in this thread http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=827223
> 
> I don't mind doing it in two places, but tracking becomes hard.
> 
> Thanks.


I hear ya...try tracking about 40 something threads... :eeps:


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> I hear ya...try tracking about 40 something threads... :eeps:


I don't know how you do it, but you got a lot more going than I do! :thumbup: And that's why I'm not "the" ShawnSheridan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Reclaimer said:


> I don't know how you do it, but you got a lot more going than I do! :thumbup: And that's why I'm not "the" ShawnSheridan


I'm just a glutton for punishment.


----------



## harshawij (Mar 14, 2016)

Could I also please have a link to get BMW ISTA/D Rheingold. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## lpsalsaman (Feb 22, 2016)

How can I get ISTA/D and P? Got a replacement CCC and TCU to install in my wife's 06 330i, thanks in advance!


----------



## stha40nor (Apr 20, 2016)

Could I also please have a link to get BMW ISTA/D Rheingold.
Thank you.


----------



## deanmosh (Apr 8, 2016)

Would you be able to send me a link to ISTA/D Rheingold as well? thank you!!!!!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

deanmosh said:


> Would you be able to send me a link to ISTA/D Rheingold as well? thank you!!!!!


See Post#29.


----------



## billyballard (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi could I have the link please thanks


----------



## sirk77 (Apr 11, 2016)

please provide link for me. Thx.


----------



## alohanole (Oct 11, 2006)

I'd love to have the download link as well. Thanks in advance!


----------

